# Where to buy 1/4" plugs



## Sr SQ (Dec 8, 2006)

I need to make a couple of cables that go from RCA to 1/4" plugs but cant find any of the plugs? I know they are common in the pro audio stuff but I think I am looking in the wrong spots or searching the wrong name? Anyone know where I can buy a couple of 1/4" plugs to make my own cables


----------



## bobditts (Jul 19, 2006)

have you checked partsexpress?


----------



## Sr SQ (Dec 8, 2006)

Thanks bob, I did look there before posting but all I could come up with was adapters.
Found them now and will be ordering some momentarily


----------

